

Linode CLI - zeitg3ist
https://blog.linode.com/2014/01/28/linode-cli/

======
theOnliest
Why not also release to CPAN? It would make managing the dependencies easier
for those not installing the packages from homebrew/apt.

~~~
kimmel
Lets not forget the benefit of the automated test army known as CPAN Testers.
You release to CPAN they test it across many versions of each major operating
system Windows, Linux, Mac OSX, FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD, DragonflyBSD, etc...

~~~
draegtun
It definitely would be beneficial if it were on CPAN. However they would need
to add tests to the repo first :)

------
slashdotdash
> Linode CLI is a simple command-line interface to the Linode platform.

[https://github.com/linode/cli](https://github.com/linode/cli)

------
riobard
Linode's shortest billing cycle is one month. If I use the CLI to create a
linode and do something computation then delete it, am I still billed for a
full month?

~~~
citricsquid
Linode charges monthly, but they bill daily and credit an account when a
linode is cancelled. If you create a 1GB linode on February 1st they will
charge you $20, if you then destroy that linode on February 10th they will
credit your account with the remaining full days (17) working out at ~$12
account credit.

Also worth noting that if you deploy a linode near the end of a month they
will count up the next month and bill all at once, for example if you
purchased a linode on the 25th of February they would charge you for the
remainder of February and March at once.

~~~
thejosh
Yes, but it's kind of silly that they charge you upfront for the entire month
when you might only need something for a couple of hours.

Their whole pricing needs a per-hour option, but I guess they are doing well
enough off people who use their etnrei virtual machines 24x7.

~~~
m_mueller
You are aware that most payment processors have a per charge fee? As someone
who's also into creating a PaaS I can completely understand why they charge
the way they charge, I'd even say it's one of the fairest schemes in the
industry. For what you want to do I suggest AWS.

~~~
alex_sf
Linode could handle that the same way other providers do: bill per-hour,
charge per-month.

I love Linode's performance and stability, but not having per hour billing is
an absolute dealbreaker.

And it's a shame, because even if they kept the prices the same, they destroy
AWS on a price:performance basis.

~~~
m_mueller
This basically ignores my first point: Per charge transaction fees. As a
small(ish) company with not much leverage for big contracts with payment
processors, you'll want to have a certain minimum amount you charge to people.
With your scheme, they'll still have lots of small charges. Then they have to
include those charge fees, which in turn makes people complain again.

Bottom line: It's a conscious business decision to not serve customers for
whom it's a problem to once pay 20 bucks or so and then draw from that credit.

Edit: Thinking about it, not even Skype works any different. Why should an
IaaS?

------
D9u
Why can't they just give SSH access into a chroot'd environment, or something
like that? I hate having to add more stuff to address needs which are already
met by commonly used software. (SSH client)

I guess that's why I use VPS instead of Linode.

~~~
x0054
The Linode CLI is to manage the VPS node, not to manage your server directly.
With Linode CLI you can resize, shutdown, boot up, hard reset, and mirror your
VPS. It's basically all the controls you would have from your VPS control
panel, but in a CLI.

------
thezach
Linode... something that should of died long ago after the first security
breach.

